# Movie poster trends



## Veho (Nov 10, 2011)

You've probably seen the "blue-and-orange" thing in movie posters. It makes sense, they are sharp contrasting colours, visually striking but still warm, stylish, and easy on the eye (unlike the neon magenta and glow-in-the-dark-green combo), so why not embrace this little visual trick and hack away. 

But they aren't the only trick in the book. There are a few elemets that have been appearing in movie posters for a while, and they are usually genre-specific and say a thing or two about the movie itself (whether they mean to or not). 

Here they are, in no particular order: 


Tiny people on the beach, giant heads in the sky. 

Usually a drama. And Oscar bait. 

Back turned, holding weapons. 

Action flick featuring hardcore badass from the poster as a tough, cool, cynical, battle hardened hardass mofo. 

Back to back. 

Comedy, usually a romantic one. 

IN BED! 

This doesn't say a lot about the movie itself, other than they don't feature as much actual sex happening as the poster implies, because all they do in said bed is talk. 

The eye. 

Most often horror films. 

Blue. 

Because nature is blue. 

Black and orange. 

Like blue and orange, only more badass. Also, black and red. 


Run, Forrest, run! 

Action flick. Everyone is after the main character. 


Legs frame. 

Either a comedy, or a movie equivalent of a cheesy paperback novel featuring someone named Hammer Steele. 


This is your face on drugs. 

Used when the movie is, like, deep and stuff. 


Woman in a red dres. 

Because wimmin in red dresses are sexy, that's why. Features a woman in a prominent or main role, and as the centre of attention. 


Text on face. 

This one is new, so it's not really saying a lot about the movie as much as it is a cool new bandwagon to ride. 

These are some. There are more. 

Can you unsee?  


Courtesy of this guy.


----------



## kevan (Nov 10, 2011)

I was too lazy to look at them all but


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2011)

Most of the covers for #12 look like they just got an image and used Paint to put the words in. ESPECIALLY The Truth Can Be Adjusted


----------



## Rydian (Nov 10, 2011)

tru.dat


----------



## smile72 (Nov 10, 2011)

To be fair Tootsie's poster has Dustin Hoffman (male) as Dorothy Michaels (female). So I guess it's kinda fits in there.


----------

